# 12.3-RELEASE-p2 on AMD64



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm fairly certain this is going to raise a few questions, so I'm going to try to preempt them. 

p2 is a consequence of FreeBSD-EN-22:08.i386. On a non-i386 system, AMD64 for example, you will find this update basically does nothing but update /usr/bin/freebsd-version and two source files (if you have the sources installed). 


```
# freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.3-RELEASE from update.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 3 patches.. done.
Applying patches... done.
The following files will be updated as part of updating to
12.3-RELEASE-p2:
/bin/freebsd-version
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/x86/x86/mp_x86.c
Installing updates...Scanning //usr/share/certs/blacklisted for certificates...
Scanning //usr/share/certs/trusted for certificates...
Scanning //usr/local/share/certs for certificates...
 done.
```

This bug affects i386 only. But all (partially) supported architectures are built from the same source tree. So changing the version string (that's defined in the newvers.sh file) automatically affects them all. Hence a p2 on AMD64 that basically doesn't do anything.


----------

